# What would you do if you IPs fell pregant?



## Maggydoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Hi, i was just looking for peoples views on a issue
I had recently been matched with a couple, after our first attempted (which did not work)she found out she was expecting herself. They would like me to wait to see if she can reach three months before we make a decision if we carry on or not. Although i dont want to walk away from this, waiting three or four months to find its not going to happen seems a lot to agree to and pushes back my plans for the future. 
Any thoughts from either side would be welcomed, totally struggling to come to a decision on this. Thanks


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi,

If you look further down this page there is a post by scottsmrs.  Her surrogate got pregnant by her partner and therefore couldn't be her surrogate.

Perhaps private message her, as I am not sure what the outcome was. 

X


----------



## Maggydoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Sorry maybe that reads different to what i thought. The couple i was going to carry a child for (after being told she could not) is now expecting. We where due to start the second attempt soon but now she wishes to postpone everything to see if she can reach 12 weeks. I seen the article you mentioned though and i agree, lucky as a single lady i dont have to worry about that LOL. I was just wondering what people thought and what they would do


----------



## Blueberries (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi Maggydoll

If you said you didn't want to wait for the IP's, would you look for other IP's?  If so, then the time that would take to build up a relationship, clinic visits and tests etc. would probably be as long as you waiting to see how successful they are.  If you've found IP's that you click with and like, it might be worth hanging on.  On the other hand, if this was your only attempt at surrogacy then I guess you have to decide how it will affect your life going forward if you do wait.  Would you have done more cycles after this one?  

I'm a GS for a couple and currently in my 2ww.  If it's not successful, I will have to put things back a little because timing wise, it will affect my lo's so I guess this could swing both ways?


----------



## staceysm (Nov 18, 2010)

Haha, my error.  I will cancel my post.

I take it all back, of course it is wonderful news.  There is another lady on here called Mandypandy who found herself pregnant when she started down regging for fertility treatment and had a surrogate lined up.  She has a diary under surrogacy diaries.

X


----------



## Maggydoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Oh i will give it a read. Im not sure what my plans would be next, its a big change in such a sort change of time. A lit to think on


----------



## Raincloudsandlovesongs (Oct 5, 2013)

I don't know what i'd do in that situation but i do think asking you to wait 12 weeks for a yes or no is a little inconsiderate, you're a person not an oven. The best thing you can do is follow your heart really and think about how much you have connected with your IP's. Good Luck xx


----------



## Maggydoll (Oct 17, 2013)

Thanks for your input, i think it was just being all geared up and being in the mindset for it, then everything changing so quick made it hard :s


----------



## Blueberries (Aug 13, 2013)

Totally understandable, Maggydoll.  I know it seems easier for us but emotionally, surrogates invest so much into the process that any knockbacks effect us just as much.

Good luck with whatever you decide x


----------

